# low pressure shutoff



## thebmrust (Jun 29, 2020)

Does anyone know of an affordable low pressure shutoff valve?

I don't run a farm, but we do have pressurized irrigation. I would like to know if there is a low(er) cost valve that would shut off, if it detects a change in pressure (like a break in a main line or sprinkler).

They are available for farmers and large irrigation systems, but those are several hundreds of dollars and up.


----------

